
The pirates of YouTube - joelhaus
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/dec/12/pirates-of-youtube-cory-doctorow
======
nextparadigms
I've been wondering about Google's ContentID system since the SOPA hearing.
From what I heard then it seemed like Google was doing way more than the law
requires them to do, all in the name of somehow appeasing the rightholders,
but to the detriment of everyone else.

